# Trolly Jack Advice



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

I have a Hymer 534 and would appreciate any suggestions regarding a good suitable trolly jack i could get to keep in the van, ideally it would be light, strong and have an appropriate height reach. i got a puncture early this year and found the scissor jack that came with the Hymer totally rubbish.

Manny thanks

Lee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I jacked my mh up so that i could fit airide a few weeks ago, bet the handle and had a job pumpig it up.
Join breakdown services.


Dave P


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.northerntooluk.com/search.asp?searchType=ANY&ProductsOnly=YES
Try here.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi lgbzone

You might consider a bottle jack. Lighter and easier to store. If you want to go "belt & braces" an axle stand to support when the m/h is lifted up.

Try Machine Mart - they have most things and usually have a local branch.

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/categories

Cheers

David


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We carry a 2 ton trolley jack which has worked just fine for the past 4 years.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have though about getting 2 of THESE so I could use them as corner steadies and also to jack the van up if I got a puncture.

I doubt they would take up much more room or be a lot heavier that the standard Fiat jack.

Richard...


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

have a look 8O http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120382817709&indexURL=


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

spindrifter said:


> Hi lgbzone
> 
> You might consider a bottle jack. Lighter and easier to store. If you want to go "belt & braces" an axle stand to support when the m/h is lifted up.
> 
> ...


I would not buy anything off this company again. I bought a telescopic brush for the m/h [plus 2 hundred pounds worth of other things] connected the hose turned the tap on very little water out of the brush head most was coming from the joints. Took it back they said fine leave it here for us to send back for engineer to check if found faulty will replace or refund, for me a fifty mile round trip to recover 16 pounds shove it mate I would rather cut it in pieces that waste more money on you, as you wish sir was the reply.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies and links.

@ Dave
Considered breakdown services, thought something that would recover the hymer and family if needed would be good, unfortunately this turned out to be very expensive, can't remember exactly but it was over £1000, probably due to the hymer being a 1985 model. considered trying to get it so that it covered the hymer and family excluding the wife, but then thought better of it ;-)

@ Spindrifter
thought about bottle jacks, the only thing that puts me off is that i think they require a smoother surface, when we got the puncture it was at glentress and i think it may have been more difficult to get them sitting vertically, the surface was very uneven and rough. i haven't ruled them out.

@ teensvan
what brand is the jack? do you have any idea of the size and weight of it?

i think my hymer is 3200kg unloaded, as i wouldn't be lifting the whole vehicle at once, any ideas on what weight would the jack need to support. i notice that jacks generally state their min and max height, i suppose i need to determine what height i need it to reach, it would be my luck to get it to full height and the wheel still be on the floor.

<edit>
I'm concerned about getting something that is big and heavy, but useless. i've also heard about light weight aluminium jacks, however these seem to be rated at a lower weight and geared towards motorsport, has anyone seen one.
</edit>

Thanks
Lee
p.s. i also intend carrying axle stands


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

After breaking 2 scissor jacks and one trolley jack I bought a 10Tonne bottle jack. Even this didn't have enough reach and I carry a chunk of wood now.
I didn't like the idea of a bottle jack but it worked fine. Swapped the wheel in no time 

I got it from machinemart
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/p...trolley-jacks-bottle-jacks-transmission-jacks

I think I will get an axle stand as well.

Karl


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Karl

The thing that concerns me is the very small loading area on the top of these bottle jacks. This makes them very vunerable to slipping off.

They are fine if you have a firm flat base arent they?

Have you found an issue with yours?

I wondered if there was a steel cup type thingy you could get for the top?


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The amount of pressure between the head of the jack and the jacking point is so great I can't see it slipping tbh. The 6 jacking points on my van have a small lip all round so I am not concerned. The piece of wood I have gives it a flat surface to operate on. Its 3inches thick. 5inches wide and 2 foot long.
I jacked up on a gravel drive without any issues.

I did want a trolley jack for stability reasons and was sceptical about the bottle jack but it worked well without any issues. With it being 10T as well I am well over specced and it pumps up really easily.

Karl


----------

